# came up with an interesting way to install my Curtis...



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

I fabricated a heatsink for the Curtis I purchased... I am installing it upside down on the underside of the 'motor compartment hood' of my 1989 Toyota Corolla Stationwagon conversion, with the heatsink exposed to the air (with proper sealant and an rather interesting layering of copper, brass and aluminum. I am making standoffs to prevent wire kink and sagging wires touching things they shouldn't... I am excited!!! O BOY!!! hope to have the vehicle ready for the road very soon. (bout darn time!!! sheesh waiting for suppliers, weather, etc etc etc... wasn't it John Lennon who said,"Life is what happens while you were busy making other plans!"...
Hope to have photos available soon. My computer is a back up running on Linux and it won't accept my scanner vid capture card... no sweat I will use the wifes computer and email them to myself for posting to you folks... I have to call about heatsink grease before I completely install the beast!..


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

fugdabug said:


> I fabricated a heatsink for the Curtis I purchased... I am installing it upside down on the underside of the 'motor compartment hood' of my 1989 Toyota Corolla Stationwagon conversion, with the heatsink exposed to the air (with proper sealant and an rather interesting layering of copper, brass and aluminum. I am making standoffs to prevent wire kink and sagging wires touching things they shouldn't... I am excited!!! O BOY!!! hope to have the vehicle ready for the road very soon. (bout darn time!!! sheesh waiting for suppliers, weather, etc etc etc... wasn't it John Lennon who said,"Life is what happens while you were busy making other plans!"...
> Hope to have photos available soon. My computer is a back up running on Linux and it won't accept my scanner vid capture card... no sweat I will use the wifes computer and email them to myself for posting to you folks... I have to call about heatsink grease before I completely install the beast!..


Where are the pictures?


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

bblocher said:


> Where are the pictures?


I am two days out of bed after being brought down a week ago Wednesday, experiencing what apparently was a major bacterial attack on my body - appears to be LYME'S. 
reconstruction continues, pictures as soon as I am able to upload. I hope later today!
My computer system is still 'tits up!'... for uploading pictures and scans. I am writing from my wife's machine,..


----------

